# My amazing DS



## NotAgOat (Aug 13, 2007)

I purchased a decal for my DS and once I had it put on I made a skin for my cyclods evo that matches it.






Rest of pictures














Tell me what you think.


----------



## PikaPika (Aug 13, 2007)

How'd you lin all that up!?


----------



## leetdude_007 (Aug 13, 2007)

That makes me laugh... and that's a good thing. impressive work! Creative shit like this is gold. (Goat.se decal next? nevermind. let's not think about that.)


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE(NotAgOat @ Aug 12 2007 said:


> Tell me what you think.


I'm jealous as fuck right about now...


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 13, 2007)

Dag! That's sweet!


----------



## blue99 (Aug 13, 2007)

Really Impressive. Enjoy your "pimped" out NDS


----------



## Icarus (Aug 13, 2007)

You, sir, are epic win !!!


----------



## Awdofgum (Aug 13, 2007)

Pretty cool how you synchronized that. You have bragging rights for that.

Lol You need to charge your DS. It has a red LED. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hurry before you lose your Pokemanz that you caught :'(


----------



## VVoltz (Aug 13, 2007)

Sweeeeet'a.

Good job, really original, =)


----------



## kellyan95 (Aug 13, 2007)

That's awesome. You should change your lights too. White instead of green, keep the red for red, and change the orange to red


----------



## dice (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## 4saken (Aug 13, 2007)

Looks nice


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE(thaigrocer @ Aug 13 2007 said:


> That makes me laugh... and that's a good thing. impressive work! Creative shit like this is gold. (Goat.se decal next? nevermind. let's not think about that.)


Hmm....


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow! Very impressive work!


----------



## NiGHtS (Aug 13, 2007)

That's pretty cool. Love how you lined it up


----------



## Psyfira (Aug 13, 2007)

When I read the topic title I though this was gonna be one of those "I stuck a sticker on, I'm so cool!" kind of threads, way to prove me wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Matching skin is a really nice idea, it works so well and must've been an absolute bitch to line up. Nice one


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Aug 13, 2007)

Amazing.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow! That's just wonderful! Awesome work! ^^


----------



## JohnoBoy (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE(awdofgum @ Aug 13 2007 said:


> Lol You need to charge your DS. It has a red LED.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 That's the orange charging light, you can see the charger cord connected on the "closed" picture


----------



## Darkforce (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm not totally sold on the design but I love the idea of extending the image onto the screen, awesome stuff.


----------



## JPH (Aug 13, 2007)

I sat there for five minutes trying to figure out what you had done to your top screen. I thought you had painted it!

Nicely done though. Making a matching skin with a decal...I don't know if that's been done before.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Aug 13, 2007)

LOL I thought the same thing JPH11200...I was like did he put a decal over his top screen?? Very nicely done!!!


----------



## legendofphil (Aug 13, 2007)

Bet that took ages to perfect, good work.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2007)

Looks really impressive! I needed to look a second (and third) time too - just like WeaponXxX and JPH11200.

All thumbs up!


----------



## lagman (Aug 13, 2007)

Pretty clever.


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 4, 2007)

i have the same skin on my Wii, i like how you got the theme to match the skin of your DS, good work.


----------



## sirAnger (Oct 4, 2007)

Great work! Very creative.


----------



## iffy525 (Oct 4, 2007)

thats just freakin awesome


----------



## JPH (Oct 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Darkforce @ Aug 13 2007 said:


> I'm not totally sold on the design but I love the idea of extending the image onto the screen, awesome stuff.



Yeah, I'd have to agree with that.

A blue instead of red would of looked better, I think. Just a different design...

This is definately an inspiring "piece of art" though.


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 5, 2007)

tight


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 5, 2007)

QUOTE(pikadude1006 @ Aug 12 2007 said:


> How'd you lin all that up!?




lol, exactly my question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 otherwise, VERY nice job, i love it


----------



## apb407 (Oct 13, 2007)

holy shit that is amazing


----------



## gigermunit (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Oct 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pikadude1006 @ Aug 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > How'd you lin all that up!?
> ...


it's called measureing lol


----------

